# Aqua One Eurostyle 80 Tang Tank Setup



## Ardandy (May 24, 2011)

Got a new and bigger tank, the Aqua One Eurostyle 80 (185 litres), and decided to go for something a little more interesting than standard Tropical fish from your LFS! Anyway after a trip to Mikes on Saturday I came back with these fellas! .

A lot should colour up more when they mature apparently so fingers crossed.

Youtube video for those who just want fishes!;

YouTube Clicky

Here's my past 6 weeks in fishdom planning, setting up and changing the water to suit them. My tank is around PH-8.4.

Setting it up;


















In situe;










Now rather than a 3D background internally which I like the look of I didn't want to use up any space so I went for just a black background. Rather than use the really shiny glossy aquairum backgrounds you can get I just bought some thick black matt cardboard from my local arts & crafts shop.










Background in place;










For the rock I decided on using Ocean Rock as I have a relatively local supplier that has a huge choice for me to choose from. First they needed a bit of a clean. I also soaked them in boiling water afterwards to make sure no nasties entered the tank.



















Now having fun stacking the rocks!



















Now the sand goes in.

I chose (mainly for aesthetics) Caribsea Black Tahitian Moon Sand. Not cheap as Argos Play sand but looks really good and slightly bigger grains mean I don't hoover up half as much as standard play sand. No water at this point.










Now I put the water in.

The tank has 2 external filters, one new and one that I used with my old tank. This helped the tank cycle very quickly. For the next month I had my old tetras/guppies in to help this process. These are now gone.










Here's the stocklist. Unfortunately I've not got a pic of the catfish yet as they've not come out of the rock for long enough. You can see them on the youtube vid though.

4x Neolamprologus Leleupi
6x Lamprologus Ornatipinnis
4x Cyprichromis Leptosoma Mpulungu
4x Julidochromis Dickfeldi
2x Callochromis Pleurospilus Kigoma
2x Dwarf Catfish (can't remember species)

The behaviour is a lot more interesting than your average Tropical Fish, really enjoying watching them!


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Youtube link doesn't work. Tank looks nice from the pictures, but I'm pretty sure that your stock's going to give you quite a few problems. This is the 80x42x64?


----------



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

Ardandy said:


> ...
> 
> 4x Neolamprologus Leleupi
> 6x Lamprologus Ornatipinnis
> ...


Sounds good, now all you need is one of these:


----------



## Ardandy (May 24, 2011)

Think I'm been thick, can't find the edit button on my post??? Can you edit the 1st post?






The tank stock levels were suggested by mike (riftvalleycichlids) who's the expert in these things so I went with his suggestions.


----------



## FloodXL (Feb 23, 2006)

Beautiful tank, I love your fish. The ones with yellow on their heads are great. Sorry, I am not up on my Tanganyika species. :thumb:


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

Ardandy said:


> 2x Dwarf Catfish (can't remember species)


One of the *Synodontis Multipunctatus* showed up in the video at 1:14. I have 3 of them in my tang tank and 2 of them in my peacock/hap tank.

Great looking tank and fish. I'm inspired and got me thinking about my next project!


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

I love the tank, really like how you blacked out all sides, as well as the bottom. The landscaping looks great and your stock list is very cool. They look happy and im sure they will be for a long time in there!


----------



## Bingo (Apr 19, 2011)

nice tank. i love tanganyika.


----------



## Chef Ken (Oct 15, 2010)

very nice tank can't wait till its done


----------



## Ardandy (May 24, 2011)

des said:


> One of the *Synodontis Multipunctatus* showed up in the video at 1:14. I have 3 of them in my tang tank and 2 of them in my peacock/hap tank.
> 
> Great looking tank and fish. I'm inspired and got me thinking about my next project!


Synodontis lucipinnis apparently!


----------



## pharrix (May 26, 2011)

Nice setup.


----------

